# Where can I get this bumper/grille?



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

No clue, but that is definitely for a Cruze outside of North America.... there's no bar in the middle of the grille


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> No clue, but that is definitely for a Cruze outside of North America.... there's no bar in the middle of the grille


not true its a custom grill,its a sema car idk whos not my style,i just know its a sema car i believe hes on this forum too


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That one is a combination of both, imported bumper and custom as it needed to be modified to fit. Won't be a straight swap. He doesn't come around much but his name us Coletrain if you want to try to reach him.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

That looks like a holden font grill thar what I want then I'm going to add billet

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

